# Help the Red Cross International for the victims in Haiti.



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I challenge everyone reading this to do this. Text 'haiti' to 90999. This is to the Red Cross International that is doing fund raising for the victims of the biblical devastation event that happened there.

You will get a text message back from them confirming your 10.00 donation that will be charged to your cell phone bill. Reply with yes.

You will get another text message asking you if you want further requests from the Red Cross International. If you do not want any further requests, reply with Stop.

It is that easy to give 10.00 to help those thousands and thousands of people that are affected by this total devastation.

10.00 is 1 box of shells.

10.00 is two meals at McDonalds.

10.00 is two beers at a bar.

10.00 is nothing to us but will help to save lives.

Check it out here: http://www.redcross.org/

Please.

David


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

No offense Rude,but I'm more inclined to donate to the American people (legal) that are in need,jobless and more and more becoming homeless.We (Americans) will be paying for this disaster for years to come,its a matter of time before they (haitians) start flooding our country.Sorry. :shake:


----------



## HawgMan (Jan 23, 2005)

+1


----------



## Texhog1 (Feb 4, 2010)

From personal experience,I wouldn't give the Red Cross a dime.The Red Cross took in over $800,000 after the Jarrel,Texas tornado a few years back.This was in the form of donations expressly given for the Jarrel victims.Less than $200,000 actually got to the victims.Red Cross said they had to build up their fund for the "next disaster".Big stink,made the local papers.I worked the clean up and the red cross trucks hung out where the TV cameras were.The Salvation Army got out to the clean up crews and made sure we had water and something to eat.We couldn't even flag down the Red Cross trucks.They just drove by us.
Texhog1


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

snow said:


> No offense Rude,but I'm more inclined to donate to the American people (legal) that are in need,jobless and more and more becoming homeless.We (Americans) will be paying for this disaster for years to come,its a matter of time before they (haitians) start flooding our country.Sorry. :shake:


+100


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

snow said:


> No offense Rude,but I'm more inclined to donate to the American people (legal) that are in need,jobless and more and more becoming homeless.We (Americans) will be paying for this disaster for years to come,its a matter of time before they (haitians) start flooding our country.Sorry. :shake:


It's time we start worrying about the people in our country first.


----------

